# Roubaix frame, derailleur, water bottle cage question...



## TBeghtol (Aug 11, 2007)

Hello all,

Just finishing up a build on an 06 Specialized Roubaix Expert frame.

I installed a Dura Ace front derailleur that uses a clamp adapter (derailleur is braze on type.

Now I find that I cannot mount a water bottle cage on the seat tube, as the base of the cage hits the clamp. 

I don't really want to space the cage away from the frame, as it would require a pretty big stack of washers, etc.

Anyone else run into this with Specialized frames?

If I used a clamp on style derailleur, (not one with a clamp adapter) would that clear?

I am not against using different cages, (I just happen to have a couple of nice ones sitting around) so please suggest ones that may be decent and have space between the mounting lugs.

Thanks in advance,

T


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

There are plenty of cages around you can use that solve the problem if you don't want to use an inner tube nut, which is what most use, to clear the clamp. Here's my '06 Roubaix Expert with an Ultegra clamp-on dérailleur and Tacx Tao cage:


----------



## TBeghtol (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks for the pix, I was wondering how that cage looked on the bike.

Does is hold the bottles pretty securely?

Thanks,

t


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes, I really like the cages. Bottles would rattle in my Specialized cages, but these are great. No rattle at all, and I've never lost a bottle. I now use them on all my bikes.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

My 04 Comp had that problem too, even with the standard Ultegra clamp on fd. Standard solution - use little presta valve locknuts as spacers. 

Mark


----------

